# Οι γειτονιές του κόσμου (Σαμοϊλη)



## seimontadtecwyn (Dec 5, 2011)

Φίλοι, γεια σας

Ελπίζω ότι όλα πάνε καλά. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω πολύ καιρό για τα ελληνικά αυτές τις μέρες γιατί μαθαίνω πέρσικα πάρα πολύ εντατικά επειδή έγινα μέλος της ιρανικής εκκλησίας της Σμύρνης και έχω ανάγκη να μιλώ άπταιστα πέρσικα.

Αλλά αγαπώ πολύ την Ελλάδα και τη γλώσσα της και στην πρώτη ευκαιρία θα γυρίσω στα ελληνικά.

Ο πιο αγαπητός μου δίσκος λέγεται «Γειτονιές του κόσμου» του Σπύρου Σαμοϊλη. Υπάρχει σε CD καθόλου; Από πού μπορώ να τον προμηθευτώ; Ίσως βρίσκεται στο Διαδίκτυο όπως το Εμιλιάνο Ζαπάτα;
http://ntalikierhs.blogspot.com/2011/05/pablo-neruda.html

Με χαιρετίσματα

Σίμων


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2011)

Γεια σου. Αυτό εδώ σαν CD μού φαίνεται στην εικόνα.

http://www.music-bazaar.com/greek-music/albums/view/id/34125/name/I-GITONIES-TOU-KOSMOU?lfs=gr

Ναι, CD είναι. Λέει: Ποιότητα 192 Kbits/sec


----------



## seimontadtecwyn (Dec 5, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ - υπέροχος ιστότοπος.


----------

